# Abandoned Theme Park in Berlin



## Iron Flatline

This is an old communist theme park in Berlin. Someone made an effort to make it viable in the 90s, but it died a quiet death in 2001, and has been wasting away since then. I went here for an initial pass at location scouting, and will return with models soon... but I liked these shots even without people in it:

Near the entrance, looking into the park along the little tracks:







The narrow tracks headed into Splash Mountain:






The little water-way for the Splash boats curving around:






A control room:






One of the Dinos, near the old Ferris wheel (which spins slowly without sound in the breeze):






A burnt hot dog stand:






My favorite, the path toward the old food court:






The Dragon roller coaster tunnel entrance:






The Tea-Cup Dance:


----------



## Derrel

Iron Flatline said:


> This is an old communist theme park in Berlin. Someone made an effort to make it viable in the 90s, but it died a quiet death in 2001, and has been wasting away since then.
> 
> One of the Dinos, near the old Ferris wheel (which spins slowly without sound in the breeze):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work! I love urban decay, and this abandoned amusement park is very cool. So odd, without people around. The caption for the dinosaur and Ferris wheel photo is one of the coolest captions I have read in a long,long time--it's so,so odd,and yet so direct. I look at the photo and wonder what it would be like to be standing in a place like that,with a fake dinosaur and a large,silently-spinning Ferris wheel in the background; wow, talk about an odd juxtaposition.


----------



## Iron Flatline

I was quite happy not to be alone... :er:


----------



## altitude604

Great shots! I have a feeling that place would creep the living hell out of me if I was there alone.


----------



## Don C

I particularly like the control room with the spider webs... very creepy....


----------



## TylerF

i love this place by looking at ur pics. 

i wish i could travel there just for this park. no joke haha


----------



## Jhamb

Wow what a great opportunity to take some pics! I like them, Im with Don C the control room looks really creepy! I like it!


----------



## Goontz

Derrel said:


> Nice work! I love urban decay, and this abandoned amusement park is very cool. So odd, without people around. The caption for the dinosaur and Ferris wheel photo is one of the coolest captions I have read in a long,long time--it's so,so odd,and yet so direct. I look at the photo and wonder what it would be like to be standing in a place like that,with a fake dinosaur and a large,silently-spinning Ferris wheel in the background; wow, talk about an odd juxtaposition.



+1 on all accounts! 

The control room is especially eerie with the cobwebs, and that tree next to the pathway is very neat.


----------



## Chiller

Man I would give away a neighbors relative to see this place.   Well done.   :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## manaheim

Fantasic.  I love stuff like this.  There was a park nearby me for years I meant to break into but blew it off and blew it off and now it's gone.  Dumb.

Nice images.  I might do a bit more in PP ... more contrast mostly, but great stuff.


----------



## Antarctican

What a wonderful location! It would be great to take some shots there with models.


----------



## Canosonic

Gives a great gloomy, blue feeling! Maybe putting some in B&W?


----------



## t00sl0w

urban exploration for the WIN!!
nice pics though, i wish that we had stuff like that in my area, most places are shut up and demolished quickly were i live...you can go out into the boondocks, but there you run into little kids playing banjos all the time


----------



## ericande

very cool place!  I think you should go back at sunset/twilight for some especially eerie shots...

Is that place just open or did you have to 'navigate' some fence?


----------



## rocdoc

great series, nice impact


----------



## Iron Flatline

Thanks all, I appreciate the time taken to comment.


----------



## jaharris1001

very cool series !! wow,, alot of investment money just sitting there, very cool !!


----------



## lalalala<3life

That park seems like it was an AMAZING find! Great shots. There really amazing! numba 2 is my all time fav!!!!


----------

